# Bow rail modification complete



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

My Triumph 190 Bay has a bow rail. I like it. It's nice to have something to hold onto when I'm climbing up the winch post and into the boat during a solo launch. I had a problem, though. I wanted to install a trolling motor, and the bow rail was in the way.

I called Merritt Marine in North Carolina. They are reputed to be the most knowledgeable Triumph dealers around. The crusty old man told me I had to remove the bow rail if I wanted a trolling motor. Can't have 'em both.

Wrong answer! :no: I hate being told_ it can't be done._

I did some thinking on it. Had an idea of what I needed, just didn't know what they were called. Someone on this forum sent me a picture of a tube rail locking hinge. It was exactly what I needed. I was going to add a gate to my bow rail.

I ordered one of the hinges and two tube ends (bimini top accessory), and I got them this week.

I wanted to install the hinge first, then do the two tube ends. I cut out a small section from the center of the bow rail such that the overall length of the rail would not change after the installation of the hinge. This measurement is equal to the overall length of the hinge minus the depths of each of the hinge cups.

After I made the first cut the railing sprung apart, leaving about a 6" gap. Because I was already halfway through the second cut, I had no choice but to take out this 1" section. Had I known it was going to spring apart, I would have just made one cut in the center.

I started the two cuts with a hack saw, then finished them with my new cordless Bosch reciprocating saw. I love buying tools.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

It was obvious that if I forced everything together, I would have a hell of a time opening and closing the gate, so I had to figure out a way to bend the tubing back together. I have an EMT conduit bender, but it's the wrong size. Walked right past a come-along that had been sitting in the dirt beside my utility shed for the past three months. That's it!

I cleaned the sand, leaves, and cobwebs out of the come-along and used it to bend the tubes. I used the railing stanchion for the anchor point so as not to add any stress to the hull mounting points. I alternated side to side, bending a little each time. I finally got them close enough.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Next, I installed the hinge.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I cut out a section from the port side of the bow rail as close to the forward most stanchion as I could get. The section I cut out was measured to ensured that I didn't change the overall length of the rail (overall length of the two tube ends connected together minus the depths of each cup).

I got lucky for once. I couldn't use the lynch pin on the hinge because it would not fully close, but it was a perfect fit for the holes in the tube ends.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I fiddled with it until I got it looking straight and level from the front looking aft, then I applied some red Locktite to each of the set screws and torqued them down.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

It is very solid when closed. I won't have any qualms about using this to keep from busting my butt. I'll be adding a lanyard to the lynch pin.

To operate, remove the lynch pin and swing the bow rail out of the way. Deploy the trolling motor, and close the bow rail or just leave it open. Works like a charm.

I'm waiting for a 12" x 24" piece of 3/4" HDPE board to make a quick release trolling motor mount similar to the Minn Kota one. I have a router bit and collar set that I use to make dutchmen on wood working projects that I think will come in really handy.

Oh yeah, the crusty old man said I had to buy a $250 Triumph trolling motor mounting kit, too. :no:


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicely done


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it's a winner winner.....chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice mod!:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You did exactly what I need to do. Where did you get the hinge?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

jspooney said:


> You did exactly what I need to do. Where did you get the hinge?


From www.clothncanvas.com. Not many people sell these online. They all were expensive. Took me a long time to find a retailer willing to ship small quantities with reasonable shipping.

- 1 Tube Hinge Locking stainless steel (1″ O.D.) $43.05

- 2 Eye End stainless steel (1″ O.D.) $18.50

Total: $66.70


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice work on that. looks good.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks all. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a sailfish with a bow rail. I cut a section out just big enough for the TM to work then used end caps so no jagged edges showed. Worked for me. Your work looks awesome. Dont ya just hate it when somebody tell you it cant be done?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I also hate it when I'm told I have to buy a special $250 Triumph trolling motor mounting kit. $20 piece of 3/4" HDPE sheet is on the way.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nathar said:


> I also hate it when I'm told I have to buy a special $250 Triumph trolling motor mounting kit. $20 piece of 3/4" HDPE sheet is on the way.


Let me know when you make it. I'd like to come watch because I have been planning to make one as well.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a great job. You thought this out well. I'm sure that others will be following your example.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

nathar said:


> From www.clothncanvas.com. Not many people sell these online. They all were expensive. Took me a long time to find a retailer willing to ship small quantities with reasonable shipping.
> 
> - 1 Tube Hinge Locking stainless steel (1″ O.D.) $43.05
> 
> ...


 Dang, that's way up there.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Nicely done, I hope you sent the crusty old man the pics showing what you had accomplished!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Dang, that's way up there.


Believe me, I spent hours looking for cheaper suppliers, and even drove to West Marine near Home Depot.

At least they're not made in China. They're made in the Philippines. Brings back memories....Cubi Point O'club, Olongopo City, Shit River.


----------

